# Look what i did today.Oops!



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Thought I'd share one of my blunders with you. 




















Blew out the back wall of the toilet today. It wasn't all my fault. Thats what i tell myself. 

I went to an old factory for a blocked drain today and after a confusing tour of the building, a maze of cubicles & walls.we started to get set up. I was running the snake and my other plumber was in the adjacent bathroom listening for the cable. the plan was if he heard it he'd call. Well he never called and the snake bound up and had a rough time going so I let off and tried again. I was shock I couldn't believe the blockage was so close. So I went at it again because the water was still in the pipe. This time I decided to take it slow, well it bound up and then let loose like crazy. So I walk around and find my guy and he looks at me and says "what's up" I say "something seems odd" he say "I haven't heard a thing" so I walk around into a hallway and see another bathroom. Sure enough there is the cable and porcelain on the ground. I find the tour guy and asked him "hey why didn't you tell us about the other bathroom" he replied "I don't use that one its the ladies so I didn't think about it." We both had a good laugh and I told him I would split the cost of a toilet with him. But here is the best part. we ended up jetting from the roof drain $$$ and sold him an outdoor clean out $$$$. Turned out to be a nice job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm the drop head didn't drop...
I never used one of those...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> *Hmmm the drop head didn't drop...*
> I never used one of those...




I don't think it had much choice :no::laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've seen this before. Worse is a story one of my plumbers told me is where his last boss unknowingly ran a cable up a vent pipe (commercial space), broke a vent pipe, grabbed some phones wires and pulled them back to him. Everybody stared trying to comprehend where the phone wires came from. Must have been an interesting drain job.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

That's ****ty I spent this week fixing something similar, two isolation rooms at the local hospital, ran the snake down the clean out in the one room came up in the next rooms toilet. Pulled the toilet and dropped the snake came up in the first rooms toilet. Jacked up the floor found both washroom groups were tied together using a combo double wye on its side, the customer and there engineer weren't too happy. This wing was just remodeled, they finished this room in March of this year.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I've seen this before. Worse is a story one of my plumbers told me is where his last boss unknowingly ran a cable up a vent pipe (commercial space), broke a vent pipe, grabbed some phones wires and pulled them back to him. Everybody stared trying to comprehend where the phone wires came from. Must have been an interesting drain job.


When the cable pushes back it you...
You are going up...:laughing:




Greenguy said:


> That's ****ty I spent this week fixing something similar, two isolation rooms at the local hospital, ran the snake down the clean out in the one room came up in the next rooms toilet. Pulled the toilet and dropped the snake came up in the first rooms toilet. Jacked up the floor found both washroom groups were tied together using a combo double wye on its side, the customer and there engineer weren't too happy. This wing was just remodeled, they finished this room in March of this year.


Looks like no reason to wonder why a high performance toilet would "Jump" the bowl on the other side of a back to back installation...:whistling2:

Do you always use a "Hole Puncher Cutter" on 3 & 4" Lines?:whistling2:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Remember that the underside of a toilet doesn't feel like a stoppage.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Greenguy said:


> That's ****ty I spent this week fixing something similar, two isolation rooms at the local hospital, ran the snake down the clean out in the one room came up in the next rooms toilet. Pulled the toilet and dropped the snake came up in the first rooms toilet. Jacked up the floor found both washroom groups were tied together using a combo double wye on its side, the customer and there engineer weren't too happy. This wing was just remodeled, they finished this room in March of this year.


Did they put that clean out on the toilet branch in that one room???


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> When the cable pushes back it you...
> You are going up...:laughing:



Redwood, apparently my plumber's last boss showed up with the intent of showing his guys how it's done. So full speed ahead into an adjacent tenant space, up a vent, out of the pipe somehow, into the ceiling, and start grabbing phone wires. What a classic that must have been to see the phone wires on the head.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Redwood, apparently my plumber's last boss showed up with the intent of showing his guys how it's done. So full speed ahead into an adjacent tenant space, up a vent, out of the pipe somehow, into the ceiling, and start grabbing phone wires. What a classic that must have been to see the phone wires on the head.


Yea, love it when that happens...:laughing:
A watch how fast I am demo is always a Fail Setup....:yes:
When you go a bit slower demonstrating technique and teaching you tend to have better luck without the fail...

If he had gone a little slower realizing that he was going up then showing the guys how the cable pushes back when going up he would have been a superhero instead of a zero...:laughing:
The guys would have left with a valuable lesson from the boss...:whistling2:



Redwood said:


> When the cable pushes back it you...
> You are going up...:laughing:


I Typo'd...
It should have read, "When the cable pushes back at you."


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Greenguy said:


> That's ****ty I spent this week fixing something similar, two isolation rooms at the local hospital, ran the snake down the clean out in the one room came up in the next rooms toilet. Pulled the toilet and dropped the snake came up in the first rooms toilet. Jacked up the floor found both washroom groups were tied together using a combo double wye on its side, the customer and there engineer weren't too happy. This wing was just remodeled, they finished this room in March of this year.


What'd you do about that flange below the tile?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> What'd you do about that flange below the tile?


I was thinking about asking that, opting instead for asking about the hole poker blade...
I didn't want to hear about the extra wax ring...:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Redwood, apparently my plumber's last boss showed up with the intent of showing his guys how it's done. So full speed ahead into an adjacent tenant space, up a vent, out of the pipe somehow, into the ceiling, and start grabbing phone wires. What a classic that must have been to see the phone wires on the head.


at least he could blame it on something wrong with the stack,had to be or the cable would not have exited it and pulled judy the operator back thru the pipe:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> at least he could blame it on something wrong with the stack,had to be or the cable would not have exited it and pulled judy the operator back thru the pipe:laughing::laughing:


He just cut the AAV off the top of the vent up above the ceiling....:laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it was unprimed pvc vent pipe that gave away.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I think it was unprimed pvc vent pipe that gave away.


Do you think that just the lack of primer made it slip?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've seen many unprimed old vent pipe fittings pop apart during demolition/remodeling. The pipe could have just been brittle I suppose, I wasn't there, just relaying a funny story.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I've seen many unprimed old vent pipe fittings pop apart during demolition/remodeling. The pipe could have just been brittle I suppose, I wasn't there, just relaying a funny story.



We have a lot of old PVC installed decades ago that wasn't primed. It's all pretty solid. Even our unprimed foam core holds. I wasn't doubting your suggestion, just curious about your experiences.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I did that on a commercial job right Into another businesses bathroom. Sanitary cross on its back. Broads kept flushing paper towels, I did that one a few times after that too!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone else use a bent leader ahead of the blade to find their way?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Anyone else use a bent leader ahead of the blade to find their way?


Lolololol:no:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sparky said:


> Lolololol:no:


What's so funny? :blink:

I wish I had one for my K60's.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> Lolololol:no:





plbgbiz said:


> What's so funny? :blink:
> 
> I wish I had one for my K60's.


It has made me a lot of money getting lines cleaned that other gave up trying on and went on their way like a Little Ghurlie Man....

Biz, I don't know how you'd make one up with sectional hardware but I'd hate to clean drains without it....

Using the DuraCable style ends and C1 Chuck on my drum machine makes it easy peasy for me...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> What's so funny? :blink:
> 
> I wish I had one for my K60's.


Lololol I thought he was talkin about something else,my bad


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> It has made me a lot of money getting lines cleaned that other gave up trying on and went on their way like a Little Ghurlie Man....
> 
> Biz, I don't know how you'd make one up with sectional hardware but I'd hate to clean drains without it....
> 
> Using the DuraCable style ends and C1 Chuck on my drum machine makes it easy peasy for me...


Good idea,I didn't know such a head was available,can see that it would work good tho


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> What's so funny? :blink:
> 
> I wish I had one for my K60's.


We have a lot of tees for clean outs here so the whip is very useful for the first run.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You'd be pleasantly surprised how the bent leader works itself into the blockage and the line clears easier than with just a blade alone.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> What's so funny? :blink: I wish I had one for my K60's.


Even if you adapted a bent leader, the low torque and speed of the sectional would be a dynamic disadvantage for the bent leader.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> You'd be pleasantly surprised how the bent leader works itself into the blockage and the line clears easier than with just a blade alone.


I can see that being really beneficial, 

I haven't rodded much, and like it that way, but I still wish I knew how to rod well.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

:laughing:


Flyout95 said:


> I can see that being really beneficial,
> 
> I haven't rodded much, and like it that way, but I still wish I knew how to rod well.


He said "rod" well!!!:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> It has made me a lot of money getting lines cleaned that other gave up trying on and went on their way like a Little Ghurlie Man....
> 
> Biz, I don't know how you'd make one up with sectional hardware but I'd hate to clean drains without it....
> 
> Using the DuraCable style ends and C1 Chuck on my drum machine makes it easy peasy for me...


Red,what machine do you use to clean out sewers using that whip turned backwards????what size cable is it???:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> Red,what machine do you use to clean out sewers using that whip turned backwards????what size cable is it???:thumbsup:


I use a K-7500 with 11/16" cable that has been modified to use a cable with the Duracable style screw ends...

Everyone knows Ridgid Cables Suck...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> You'd be pleasantly surprised how the bent leader works itself into the blockage and the line clears easier than with just a blade alone.


:yes:
I usually find more roots wrapped up on the whip than on the blades...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> I use a K-7500 with 11/16" cable that has been modified to use a cable with the Duracable style screw ends...
> 
> Everyone knows Ridgid Cables Suck...:laughing:


So the 7500 machine drum and auto feeder accept the 11/16" cable same as the ridgid 3/4" and it works like it should???im tryin to learn something here,how or who modified that cable to accept the dura able screw ends???


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> What's so funny? :blink:
> 
> I wish I had one for my K60's.





Bet you wish you had some freaking ballz for your K-Silly's :whistling2:

Can't help myself... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> So the 7500 machine drum and auto feeder accept the 11/16" cable same as the ridgid 3/4" and it works like it should???im tryin to learn something here,how or who modified that cable to accept the dura able screw ends???


I just had to install a different anchor cable in the drum to take the screw ends....

The feeder is adjustable and works fine with 11/16" cable.

I also modified the feeder using stainless steel bearings for the rollers in the feeder, and use marine grease as a lubricant...

I like things that work....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> I just had to install a different anchor cable in the drum to take the screw ends....
> 
> The feeder is adjustable and works fine with 11/16" cable.
> 
> ...


Ok,thanks for explaining that,sounds like a good design:thumbup:


----------

